# Mit eigenem Boot zum Po-Waller angeln



## Meeresfischer (10. September 2008)

Hallo euch allen,

ich möchte gerne mal zum waller angeln an den Mittellauf vom Po fahren.
Da ich ein eigenes Boot (25PS) besitze wüde ich gerne wissen wo es Wallercamps am PO gibt bei denen man sein eigenes Boot mitnehmen kann.

bin für jede antwort dankbar


----------



## Lorenz (10. September 2008)

*AW: Mit eigenem Boot zum Po-Waller angeln*

|wavey:


Meeresfischer schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne mal zum waller angeln an den Mittellauf vom Po fahren.
> Da ich ein eigenes Boot (25PS) besitze wüde ich gerne wissen wo es Wallercamps am PO gibt bei denen man sein eigenes Boot mitnehmen kann.


Das Welscamp am Po von Bernhard Heiner macht das soweit ich weiß! Einfach mal anfragen


----------



## Feedermaik (10. September 2008)

*AW: Mit eigenem Boot zum Po-Waller angeln*

Wir fahren immer an den Unterlauf des Po in ein Gelände,welches den "Amici del PO" gehört. Dort ist ein super Schwimmsteg mit einer ordentlichen Kennung (bei Nacht und Nebel wichtig),gute sanitäre Anlage,Strom usw.
Für einen Jahresbeitrag von 15 Eu und ich glaube pro Tag 3 Eu darf man alles benutzen.

lg


----------



## powermesh (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mit eigenem Boot zum Po-Waller angeln*

bei heiner soll es sehr gut sein,nur mit hund kann man nicht hin.


----------



## goldfish007 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mit eigenem Boot zum Po-Waller angeln*

War im Juni dieses Jahres 3 Tage im Andy´s Wallercamp (einfach mal googeln).
Dort waren einige mit eigenen Booten und manch einer mit Hund.
Meist Österreicher und Schweizer, die habens halt nicht so weit.
Einfach mal anfragen, wird sicherlich gehen.


----------

